# مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه للطاقه الشمسيه بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه



## أحمد المحمدي (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد المشاهده والاطلاع على الموضوعات لاحظت الطلب الشديدمن الاعضاء على معرفه شركات الطاقه الشمسيه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه
فنحن مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه الوكيل الحصري لشركه جاك جيوردانو الفرنسيه للطاقه الشمسيه 
للتوريد والتركيب وأعمال الصيانه


لمزيد من الاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على 
م/أحمد المحمدي
مهندس التصميم ومدير المشاريع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مايو 2008)

أخي أحمد

هل يمكنك أعطاء فكرة عن الأسعار هنا في القسم وبالنسبة للاتصال بك...

سأحذف رقم هاتفك لكن يمكنك وضع بريد الكتروني في ملفك الشخصي أو موقع هنا لتعارض ذلك مع قوانين المنتدى

شكرا


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (27 مايو 2008)

أخي محمد الكردي

نأسف لعدم امكانيتنا لعرض الاسعار وذلك لانك تعلم ان الاسعار خاصه للشركه وتلك من خصوصيات تعلم 

وأضف الى ذلك ان التوكيل فرنسي ويعتمد على العمله الفرنسيه ( اليورو€ ) والسعر يتغير من اسبوع لاسبوع وذلك يعتمد على تغيير عمله اليورو في اسواق المال ........

ولكن تقريبا الاسعار في متناول الجميع 

ومايمكنني تبليغه ان الضمان لمده خمس سنوات من يوم التركيب ومؤستنا تعمل منذ 1993 والضغط كبير هنا في الممكله العربيه السعوديه نظرا للمساحات الشاسعه بالملكه وقوه الطاقه الضوئيه في المملكه 
وقوه الطلب والعرض هنا بالمملكه ولمزيد من الاستفسارات يرجى التواصل على البريد الشخصي

مع ارق تحياتي 
م/أحمد المحمدي
مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه


----------



## استاذ القانون (28 مايو 2008)

الأخ المحمدي المحترم
لم تذكر شيئاً عن طبيعة اجهزتكم , هل هي لتوليد الكهرباء , أم لتسخين المياه , أم ماذا
يرجى التوضيح
مع التقدير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي احمد

كل ما نرجوه ان لاتركز على المقصد التجاري وان تمنحنا فكرة على انجازاتكم وعن اسعار مشاريعكم

اي ك profile عن شركتكم وعن منجزاتها بالمملكة

تحياتي


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (4 يونيو 2008)

استاذ القانون الاخ الكردي
كل الانجازات والمشاريع السابقه داخل المملكه موجوده على موقع الشركه وبالغتين العربي والانجليزي 

فلا داعي للقص واللصق فقط ادخل على الرابط www.climatech-sa.com 
ومن أراد اي استفسارات اخرى نحن جاهزون من غير اي قصد تجاري عزيزي كردي
بياناتي على البروفيل


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخي أحمد

لا ادري ماذا تقصد باستاذ القانون لكن على وجه العموم أنا أأدي واجبي اخي الكريم كمشرف للقسم

تحياتي


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (6 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم الكردي
أستاذ القانون لن اقصد بها انت بل اقصد العضو الذي اضاف تعليقه

تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 يونيو 2008)

أعتذر اخي احمد لم انتبه لاسم الاخ في مشاركته

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يونيو 2008)

عزيزي أحمد المحمدي 

لقد أرسلت إليك زبوناً من الرياض لكي يتصل بك وربما يحتاج إلى مشروع كامل ، وعلى كل حال نحن في المساعدة دائماً ......


----------



## محمود عبد الناصر (11 يونيو 2008)

:84::84::84:


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (27 يونيو 2008)

نشكركم جميعا على المرور
تحياتي
م/أحمد المحمدي


----------



## بابكر قرشى (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
بستفسر عن المنتجات الهندية غير الالواح الشمسية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 أبريل 2009)

*أية منتجات هندية؟؟؟؟*

عزيزي بابكر : 

أية منتجات هندية تسأل عنها ...
الألواح الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء أم لتسخين الماء؟؟؟؟؟
يمكنني أن أفيدك ، إذ يوجد تعاون وثيق بين الشركات الهندية والسورية مؤخراً.........


----------



## مهندس موهوب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هل لديكم الواح شمسيه لوحده تولد 12 فولت


----------



## esaf yasser (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عايز اشترى 30 حبه
80 وات او 87 وات او 100 وات بسرعه جدا خلال يومين ممكن منين والزاى ضرورى


----------



## ابوايمن البشيري (20 يوليو 2011)

ياباش مهندس انا بحاجة الى انشاء مشروع فهل بالامكان التواصل وكيف يكون ذلك


----------



## ابوايمن البشيري (20 يوليو 2011)

طبعا الكلام موجة للمهندس محمدالكردي


----------



## khrashy (22 أغسطس 2011)

م / احمد المحمدي انا مهندس باحدي بلديات المملكة وبدي استفسار عن اعمدة الانارة بالطاقة الشمسية برجاء التواصل


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

*اعمدة الانارة بالطاقة الشمسية.*

السلام عليكم. اعتقد اننا فى البلاد العربية نضيع الكثير من الطاقة فى الانارة فى الوقت نفسه يمكننا بسهولة استخدام الطاقة الشمسية فى انارة الشوارع. 

يا باشمهندس أحمد المحمدى الفكرة بسيطة و هى الحاق لوح شمسى اعلى عمود الاضاءة يمتص الاشعة الشمسية و يحولها الى كهرباء تخزن فى بطاريات اما مدفونة اسفل العمود او معلقة عليه فى مكان ما حسب شكل العمود. وتستخدم اثناء الليل فى اضاءة كشاف LED و تكون له قدرات مختلفة بدءا من 30 وات الى 150 وات. هى بالطبع اغلى الاضاءة العادية للشوارع و لكنها اوفر على المدى البعيد و كلما زادت الاعمدة المركبة زاد التوفير بالطبع>

http://www.greensuncity.com/solar street lightings.html





khrashy قال:


> م / احمد المحمدي انا مهندس باحدي بلديات المملكة وبدي
> 
> استفسار عن اعمدة الانارة بالطاقة الشمسية برجاء التواصل


----------

